# Presidente do IM eleito Presidente do ECMWF



## dj_alex (11 Dez 2006 às 13:23)

> Data: 10 de Dezembro de 2006
> 
> O Presidente do Instituto de Meteorologia, Dr. Adérito Vicente Serrão, foi eleito Presidente do ECMWF (Centro Europeu de Previsão do Tempo a Médio Prazo), no decurso da 66ª Sessão do Conselho desta Organização, que se realizou nos passados dias 7 e 8 de Dezembro, em Reading, Inglaterra.
> 
> O ECMWF é uma organização empenhada em desenvolver produtos de modelação númerica que visam a melhoria da previsão do estado do tempo, de forma a tornar possível um apoio cada vez atempado às entidades igualmente envolvidas na realização de acções para a protecção de vidas e bens, da qual fazem parte 28 países, dos quais Portugal.



fonte:IM


----------



## Seringador (11 Dez 2006 às 13:26)

Boas Notícias 
Espero que desempenhe as melhores funções e que traga créditos e oportunidades para que Portugal consiga vingar nesta matéria  ( nos últimos tempos têm andado a melhorar)


----------



## Mago (11 Dez 2006 às 15:35)

Concordo é uma boa noticia e também o reconhecimento pelo Trabalho desenvolvido no IM
Espero que em portugal se comece a valorizar mais este trabalho da meterologia e não falem só nela aquando estamos a ser fustigados por intémperies ou situações meterologicas extremas.


----------



## Minho (11 Dez 2006 às 21:04)

De facto uma excelente notícia.
E já agora podemos começar a fazer umas reivindicações:

1) Instalação de um Radar Dopler no norte do País
2) Disponibilização gratuita de todas as previsões numéricas do ECM


----------



## dj_alex (11 Dez 2006 às 21:49)

Minho disse:


> De facto uma excelente notícia.
> E já agora podemos começar a fazer umas revindicações:
> 
> 1) Instalação de um Radar Dopler no norte do País
> 2) Disponibilização gratuita de todas as previsões numéricas do ECM



um nao chega...tinha que ser 2 ou 3


----------



## LUPER (11 Dez 2006 às 22:21)

Eu só peço que soltem os prisioneiros, soltem os prisioneiros :assobio: :assobio:

A mal ta precisa do mapas todos


----------



## kimcarvalho (12 Dez 2006 às 00:11)

É realmente uma surpresa para mim esta notícia...  
Quais serão as premissas necessárias para se escolher tal cargo? Eu não quero ser do contra, mas realmente e apesar da melhoria notória nos últimos 2 meses, não vejo em que destaca o IM, a nível europeu, para virem cá buscar o homem? Acho que isto nada deve ter que ver com o como era o desempenho do IM, mas sim com o cargo da pessoa em si!

Porque sendo sinceros se este senhor é presidente do organismo ele tem muitas culpas no cartório, ainda que se escudem sempre atrás da politica, podia-se e DEVE-SE fazer muito mais do que o que tem sido feito. Falta previsão atempada e acertada! De forma constante. Eu comparo sempre, pela proximidade é claro, com o INM espanhol, é o dia ao pé da noite. E com isto não digo que os espanhóis sejam infalíveis e que o IM nunca acerte.  

Em todo caso parabéns Sr. Presidente  (vá lá, tenha coragem, registe-se) .


----------



## Rog (12 Dez 2006 às 11:40)

Minho disse:


> De facto uma excelente notícia.
> E já agora podemos começar a fazer umas reivindicações:
> 
> 1) Instalação de um Radar Dopler no norte do País
> 2) Disponibilização gratuita de todas as previsões numéricas do ECM



Dizes do Norte e eu digo das ilhas... Nem detecção de trovoadas, nem radar de precipitação, estação do Areeiro na Madeira há séculos que não dá notícias...


----------



## ajrebelo (12 Dez 2006 às 16:11)

Minho disse:


> De facto uma excelente notícia.
> E já agora podemos começar a fazer umas reivindicações:
> 
> 1) Instalação de um Radar Dopler no norte do País
> 2) Disponibilização gratuita de todas as previsões numéricas do ECM



boas

eu tb digo que deviam instalar em  portugal continental e ilhas para ninguem ficar a perder  

abraços meteo


----------



## Minho (12 Dez 2006 às 21:04)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Dizes do Norte e eu digo das ilhas... Nem detecção de trovoadas, nem radar de precipitação, estação do Areeiro na Madeira há séculos que não dá notícias...



É verdade! Desculpa este meu pensamento egoísta  
Venha então:
-  1 radar para o Noroeste
-  1 radar para o Nordeste
- 1 radar para  a Ilha da Madeira
- 3 radares para cada grupo das ilhas Açorianas

Mais nada!


----------



## dj_alex (12 Dez 2006 às 21:30)

Minho disse:


> É verdade! Desculpa este meu pensamento egoísta
> Venha então:
> -  1 radar para o Noroeste
> -  1 radar para o Nordeste
> ...



Eu acho que os americanos tem um radar meteorologico nos acores...Mas ainda sao piores que nos , e acho que nem para o IM disponibilizam a informacao


----------



## Rog (12 Dez 2006 às 22:06)

dj_alex disse:


> Eu acho que os americanos tem um radar meteorologico nos acores...Mas ainda sao piores que nos , e acho que nem para o IM disponibilizam a informacao



egoístas


----------

